

BitTrust API makes developing apps that use Bitcoin a breeze - HNer
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2011/07/12/bittrust-api-makes-developing-apps-that-use-bitcoin-a-breeze/

======
se63pj
Would this solve the real mistrust between bitcoin community members?

~~~
se63pj
direct link to site <http://www.bittrust.org/>

------
mwhitlatch
Whatever it solves, I would love to get in on it.

